# Quality SxS



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm studying on picking up a good SxS. 
So far I've narrowed it down to the Weatherby Athena D'Italia and Ruger Gold Label.

Leaning heavy towards the Weatherby since it is offered in 20gauge as the Ruger isn't as of yet.

Any other thoughts, comments or recommendations?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Take a good look at what CZ has to offer. These are a good quality gun.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:withstupid:

I'm going to pick up a CZ bobwhite tomorrow.


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

That ringneck & bobwhite look mighty fine. That's gonna cause a major dilemma in my brain housing group for a while


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

What did you end up with?


----------

